

Jim Coplien: DCI Architecture, OOP, Agile and User Interface - tjpick
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/coplien-dci-architecture

======
tmsh
Additional DCI links:

<http://www.artima.com/articles/dci_vision.html>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data,_Context,_and_Interaction>

------
jcoplien
More links on this page:

[http://www.leansoftwarearchitecture.com/home/more-online-
res...](http://www.leansoftwarearchitecture.com/home/more-online-resources)

